
Nontechnical Explanation for Why Relational Databases Don't Work - eaguyhn
https://hackernoon.com/nontechnical-explanation-for-why-relational-databases-dont-work-b7jd321a
======
chmaynard
The author appears to be an iconoclast with a Ph.D. and a bad temper.

